# which alto is this?



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

originally bought group of 4 as "gold compresseps"...then the term sumbu dwarf came up....exactly what are these? I can post more pics if needed.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

post some more pics but I can tell you for sure that they are not sumbu dwarf


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Altolamprologus compressiceps, maybe the goldhead variety


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll try to post another pic....

I know it's a comp....trying to be sure which variant


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What makes you think they aren't a Gold variant? They certainly look like it to me.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> What makes you think they aren't a Gold variant? They certainly look like it to me.


^ Agreed.


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

actually, I do think they are gold compresseps....however, I've been told that there isnt really a "gold comp"....
I keep seeing 'goldhead' or 'sumbu dwarf' or 'red fin'...etc...etc....I'd like to bring in a few more, but wanna make sure I'm using the right description.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

gregga said:


> actually, I do think they are gold compresseps....however, I've been told that there isnt really a "gold comp"....
> I keep seeing 'goldhead' or 'sumbu dwarf' or 'red fin'...etc...etc....I'd like to bring in a few more, but wanna make sure I'm using the right description.


Well, it is probably best if we distribute Comps based upon collection site. I've got Goldhead's right now, from Kasanga, nice fish. I've had Golds from Chaitika, a whole box order at that, and they were a very nice fish. Red Fin/Fire Fin, again a different location. Sumbu Dwarfs I have right now, and a great fish, but don't look anything like the Chaitika Golds I've had.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Yours look exactly like the goldhead variety (take a look in the profiles). When you breed or label them, just use Altolamprologus compressiceps "Goldhead".

~Ed


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> Yours look exactly like the goldhead variety (take a look in the profiles). When you breed or label them, just use Altolamprologus compressiceps "Goldhead".
> 
> ~Ed


I've got goldhead, and frankly they don't look anything like a goldhead do. I've had gold as well from Chaitika, and they do look like those fish... I'll upload pics of both a little later.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This is what a gold head should look like. Nice yellow in the head, fading to a darker brown in the body.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

no way is it a gold head


> I've had Golds from Chaitika, a whole box order at that, and they were a very nice fish.


That is most probably where they are from.
if you look close at the tail's you can see a hint of red coming in, witch Chaitika Comps get when they are older. Taking another look at the one in the back, looks like a female, her strips are not that of a comp from Chaitika, but really looks like a sumbu dwarf.
Are they wild or tank raised?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Furcifer158 said:


> no way is it a gold head
> 
> 
> > I've had Golds from Chaitika, a whole box order at that, and they were a very nice fish.
> ...


Why would you think that its a "Sumbu" dwarf? Its has an overall yellow colour to it. While some of the dwarf comps can get a yellow "blaze" on their head (usually when taking on an aggressive stance) they don't really have that full body yellow colouration. Of course this can all be answered by how big they are.

Didn't you already say...?


Furcifer158 said:


> post some more pics but I can tell you for sure that they are not sumbu dwarf


I don't think its a "Sumbu".


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya I went back and took a second look at the pic. the stripes on the one in the back to me look like a Sumbu.
I was just looking at the one in the front.


----------

